# Same calories on rest days??



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Say im eating 4000 cals a day while im workin an those are the days i go the gym on. Do i eat the same cals on rest days to bulk? Or lower them? An by how much?

Cheers


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

tomo8 said:


> Say im eating 4000 cals a day while im workin an those are the days i go the gym on. Do i eat the same cals on rest days to bulk? Or lower them? An by how much?
> 
> Cheers


I would think that so long as you're sitting above maintenance after averaging it out across the week then you'll bulk fine. Personally i just keep my calories the same no matter what simply because i find it less hassle.


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Sound i'll give it ago an seemhow i get on. Cheers


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Your body is still working on your rest days to repaire and grow so as said just eat the same , plus it helps keep to the routine of eating larger meals so it becomes easier rather than having to force the food down !


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well your calorie maintenance is lower on rest days, so it makes sense to eat less as excess kcals will turn to fat.

Just make your meal portions a bit smaller.


----------

